#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [遊戲] 手機遊戲 Sky Wolf

## 祇森

Sky Wolf
大概一年前左右無意間在逛Google Play的時候看到了這個遊戲

第一眼這個ICON就引起了我的眼球注意。
那時遊戲名稱只有「Sky Wolf」並非現在的「Sky Wolf - Run and jump!」
簡單明瞭，於是點下了安裝。
基本上是免費的，但是可以花錢解鎖沒有時間限制的模式。

打開來之後，看到這款遊戲簡單又具有特色的美術風格
加上配樂也十分有氣氛，即使不玩遊戲，拿來當作業用BGM也十分悅耳 :wuffer_thpt: 



遊戲本身沒有什麼多餘的劇情。就是一隻狼在草原上奔跑。

每次奔跑都是60秒，但是會每次穿過領土(territory)
會增加額外的剩餘時間。
但剩餘時間的最大值終究是60秒。
每個領土都有不同的地形特徵。

奔跑的操作方式很簡單。
點擊螢幕=>往下加速俯衝
星星＝分數=>跑越遠分數越多。

例如下坡時(橘色部分)，按著螢幕便可以加速。
而上坡時(藍色部分)，放開螢幕，狼狼就會飛到空中。


吃星星會有額外的分數。



如果完成一次上坡與下坡俯衝的話，便是一個「腳印」
做出「腳印」也會有額外的分數～ :wuffer_laugh: 

那個87分先別理他。


如果連續做出三次「腳印」
狼狼就會嚎一聲「狼嚎」 :wuffer_howl: 
「狼嚎」會讓狼狼的速度加快
而且在「狼嚎」狀態下，所有得到的額外分數都會變比較多。
「狼嚎」會持續到沒有做出「腳印」為止。

專業術語好像叫做Fever

除了「狼嚎」之外，看到出現在草原上的腳印也可以讓狼狼加速。



如果狼狼飛的夠高，碰到了雲朵，會有超多額外的分數



如果飛得更高，碰到天上的星星，會有超爆多額外分數



時間歸零後，狼狼會仰天長嘯，結束這次奔跑。



我自己剛開始覺得有點難，但多玩幾次之後就越來越上手了


啊…我卡在等級十上不去啊

每個等級都有不同的任務，達成了之後便會往上升一等，額外分數的倍率也會增加


想像自己是一隻狼，在大草原上奔跑。
雖然我是隻貓科，但有時候也嚮往著那種自由的奔馳、仰天長嚎的感覺呢。

推薦給大家這個遊戲，壓力過大時像我一樣拿出來紓壓一下吧！

圖片來源：遊戲截圖

----------


## 峰峰

HI~祇森

你這款遊戲介紹的很詳細呢
這款遊戲的封面"腳印"做得很好看(如果用在衣服或包包我可能會下手 :jcdragon-want: 
我也下載了呢(雖然可能偶爾玩一下 :jcdragon-drool: 
遊戲帶有夢幻場景，跟不錯聽的音樂!!真的很讚耶~
你知道為什麼卡在等級十上不去嗎(因為87不能在高了(X :jcdragon-hehe: 
我也很喜歡狼奔跑~，有種放開心胸作自己的感覺 :wuffer_glee: 
感謝介紹這款遊戲~

----------

